# Did The Big One( Mod)



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

ok we did the big mod.......kind of like Eric and Wolfie...... needed new battary,new tires and inspection sticker for the Twister. Thought the best thing would be just to get a new camper........ so here is the new girl on the block.....http://www.cruiserrv.com/viewfinder/index.html ......she is a V-24SD. I don't have any of my own pictures yet,but this will give everyone a good idea of what she looks like.

Lots of storage inside,but not much"basement " space.We are going to do some Mods,but want to take her out for a good shack down trip first. One of the best things is the Queen size walk around bed and sofa to set on when inside.

I am thinking I might call her "The View"

Will post pictures when I take some and learn how to post them.

Happy Camping to all.......Lynn


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats!!!! And, many happy camping memories await!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Lynn!!! Yanno - they get dirty. What else are ya' gonna do but throw the old one out and get a new one?









Can't wait to see photos of the REAL THING!!! (let me know if you need some help posting)


----------

